# insurance companies for insuring surrogates?



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi. I am wondering of anyone out there might have some advice on which company we can use to insure our surrogate with a life cover?


Many thanks.


Jan X


----------



## Kyra3108 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi,

Our surrogate is now 6 weeks pregnant and we would like to buy a life cover for her. Can someone from UK please guide me here?

Thanks.


----------

